# [SOLVED] Windows 7 gives me blue screen, then restarts



## simon726 (Dec 13, 2010)

I have a computer running Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 on my desktop system. I just did a clean install back in May of this year and two months into the reinstall - I often get a blue screen and then my computer suddenly restarts. 

I didn't copy the entire STOP code but all I knew was this: STOP 0x0000000E. I didn't get the rest of the STOP codes.

However, when my computer finally restarted, I was given an error that Windows recovered from a serious error and asked me to submit some information to them, which I did. 

Also, here's my additional information that I got from the "windows has recovered from a serious error" dialog box:

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name: BlueScreen
OS Version: 6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.1
Locale ID: 1033

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode: 4e
BCP1: 00000099
BCP2: 0000FAD6
BCP3: 00000000
BCP4: A8A8A8A8
OS Version: 6_1_7601
Service Pack: 1_0
Product: 256_1

I've did a spyware/malware scan as well as an anti-virus scan, but nothing was available. I am hinting that some of my hotfixes might play a role on this or worse - it could be a problem to my RAM modules (dust could build up and could alter the memory slots or the fact that my RAM modules might be defective). 

It happens once every month each time I started up my system. Do you have any suggestions on how to fix this culprit?


----------



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Windows 7 gives me blue screen, then restarts*

*We do need the DMP file as it contains the only record of the sequence of events leading up to the crash, what drivers were loaded, and what was responsible. 

If you are overclocking STOP *

Please follow the instructions posted here.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-instructions-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html

If you already have the DMP files please upload them in your next post.


----------



## simon726 (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 gives me blue screen, then restarts*

I've attached my minidump report for you to see.

Also, here are my details of my computer (that I know of so far to my knowledge):

- Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 (32-bit)
- AMD Athlon 64 x2 CPU at 2.2GHz
- ATI Radeon X1200 integrated video 
- Asus M2A-VM motherboard
- Antec 380 earthwatts EA380 power supply

My computer is about 5 years old and never had a major problem ever since - other than dust building up....


----------



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Windows 7 gives me blue screen, then restarts*

***** I note you have AVG.
AVG can be a contributing cause of BSOD'S .
Please remove and replace with Microsoft Security Essentials *at least to test.*
http://www.avg.com/ww-en/utilities"]Download tools and utilities | AVG Worldwide

http://www.microsoft.com/security_essentials/"]Microsoft Security Essentials - Free Antivirus for Windows

*
****These crashes were caused by memory corruption (probably a driver). Please run these two tests to verify your memory and find which driver is causing the problem.
Don't forget to upload any further DMP files (especially those when verifier is running)

*If you are overclocking anything reset to default before running these tests.
In other words STOP!!!* If you dont know what this means you probably arent


*1-Memtest.*

Download a copy of Memtest86 and burn the ISO to a CD using Iso Recorder or another ISO burning program. Memtest86+ - Advanced Memory Diagnostic Tool 

*Boot from the CD, and leave it running for at least 5 or 6 passes.*

Just remember, any time Memtest reports errors, it can be either bad RAM or a bad motherboard slot.

Test the sticks individually, and if you find a good one, test it in all slots.

Any errors are indicative of a memory problem.

If a known good stick fails in a motherboard slot it is probably the slot.



*2-Driver verifier*

Using Driver Verifier is an iffy proposition. Most times it'll crash and it'll tell you what the driver is. But sometimes it'll crash and won't tell you the driver. Other times it'll crash before you can log in to Windows. If you can't get to Safe Mode, then you'll have to resort to offline editing of the registry to disable Driver Verifier.

I'd suggest that you first backup your data and then make sure you've got access to another computer so you can contact us if problems arise. Then make a System Restore point (so you can restore the system using the Vista/Win7 Startup Repair feature).

In Windows 7 you can make a Startup Repair disk by going to Start....All Programs...Maintenance...Create a System Repair Disc - with Windows Vista you'll have to use your installation disk or the "Repair your computer" option at the top of the Safe Mode menu .

Then, here's the procedure:
- Go to Start and type in "verifier" (without the quotes) and press Enter
- Select "Create custom settings (for code developers)" and click "Next"
- Select "Select individual settings from a full list" and click "Next"
- Select everything EXCEPT FOR "Low Resource Simulation" and click "Next"
- Select "Select driver names from a list" and click "Next"
Then select all drivers NOT provided by Microsoft and click "Next"
- Select "Finish" on the next page.

Reboot the system and wait for it to crash to the Blue Screen. 
Continue to use your system normally, and if you know what causes the crash, do that repeatedly. 
*The objective here is to get the system to crash because Driver Verifier is stressing the drivers out. 
If it doesn't crash for you, then let it run for at least 36 hours of continuous operation.*

If you can't get into Windows because it crashes too soon, try it in Safe Mode.
If you can't get into Safe Mode, try using System Restore from your installation DVD to set the system back to the previous restore point that you created.



Further Reading
"http://support.microsoft.com/kb/244617"

Using Driver Verifier to identify issues with Windows drivers for advanced users


----------



## zigzag3143 (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 gives me blue screen, then restarts*

*Please follow JMH3143's suggestions and in addition you have several other things that need addressing* 

*
Asacpi.sys*

*The pre 2009 version of this driver is a known BSOD cause. Yours is 2004*

Please visit this link: Asus tek computer inc. -support- drivers and download p7p55d le

http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?slanguage=en&m=p7p55d%20le&p=1&s=32&os=29&hashedid=e7zic83pvqsr80lm"]ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Drivers and Download P7P55D LE
ASUS - Motherboards- ASUS P5K-VM ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards- ASUS P5K-VM

Scroll down to the utilities category, then scroll down to the "atk0110 driver for windowsxp/vista/windows 7 32&64-bit" (it's about the 12th item down).

Download and install it.

Go to c:\windows\system32\drivers to check and make sure that the asacpi.sys file is date stamped from 2009 or 2010 (not before).


*Please remove any CD visualization programs such as Daemon Tools and Alcohol 120%.*

*They use a driver, found in your dmp, called sptd.sys, that is notorious for causing BSODs.*

Use this SPTD uninstaller DuplexSecure 
- Downloads DuplexSecure - FAQ

when you're done you can use this Freeware:

MagicISO Virtual CD/DVD-ROM (MagicDisc) in its place

Using MagicISO to create ISO image files


Other old drivers needing updating

```
pfc.sys    4/16/2004 5:57:56 PM                 
purendis.sys    10/28/2008 12:32:00 AM        
pnarp.sys    10/28/2008 1:57:40 AM         
atikmdag.sys    4/24/2009 6:50:20 AM       
sptd.sys    3/3/2012 12:42:03 PM
```
How To Find Drivers:
- search Google for the name of the driver
- compare the Google results with what's installed on your system to figure out which device/program it belongs to
- visit the web site of the manufacturer of the hardware/program to get the latest drivers (DON'T use Windows Update or the Update driver function of Device Manager).
- if there are difficulties in locating them, post back with questions and someone will try and help you locate the appropriate program

*The most common drivers are listed on this page: Driver Reference

Driver Reference Table (DRT)

Driver Reference Table

- - Driver manufacturer links are on this page: http://www.carrona.org/drvrdown.htm




EDIT::::: Remove Zone Alarm as well.

You have 37 things in startup. I am surprised it starts at all.
*


----------



## simon726 (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 gives me blue screen, then restarts*

Okay, folks. Here is update as of now:

- Installed Asacpi.sys driver on system (file dated May 13, 2009)
- removed Alcohol 52% and installed MagicISO.
- Performed SPTD uninstaller DuplexSecure, then rebooted system.
- Installed MagicISO
- Removed the Catalyst Control Center, but removing the program did not remove the atikmdag.sys file.
- the sptd.sys was not found after I had performed the SPTD uninstaller
- Uninstalled the Linksys Wireless network manager,
which relies on the purendis.sys and pnarp.sys files (used for connecting my Linksys WMP600N wireless-N PCI networking card
to connect to different wireless networks. Now relying on the built-in wireless connection task function in Windows 7). 

I haven't found anything in regards to the pfc.sys file, but so far I don't know any programs in my system that normally relies on that particular file.


As for ZoneAlarm and AVG, I didn't have any significant problems so far, but I don't understand why you wanted me to remove those programs. I wonder if there are any alternative programs to ZoneAlarm and AVG (and to a lesser extent, Microsoft Security Esstentials)?

I will also perform a memory check again using MemTest86. The initial scan reported that there were no known errors, but I'll have to a complete and thorough scan for about 5 or 6 times until there's a problem sighted.

I also did the driver verifier scan as well and I had managed to write these STOP codes down: 
0x000000C4, (0x000000F6, 0x00000020, 0x90B6C580, 0x88118FA5)

That was done before I did the above steps as you had told me to do.

Do you have any other suggestions?


----------



## zigzag3143 (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 gives me blue screen, then restarts*

While Zonealarm, and AVG were not implicated in the crash, removing them at least to test will get you back working asap and you can add them back one at a time to see if they break anything

Great post BTW, thanks.\


Ken
Team ZigZag


----------



## simon726 (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 gives me blue screen, then restarts*



zigzag3143 said:


> While Zonealarm, and AVG were not implicated in the crash, removing them at least to test will get you back working asap and you can add them back one at a time to see if they break anything
> 
> Great post BTW, thanks.\
> 
> ...


When I remove both Zonealarm and AVG, do I have to run the driver verifier process yet again? I don't want to perform an unnecessary reinstall to my system....

I'm also performing a RAM check with Memtest86 as I speak.....


----------



## zigzag3143 (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 gives me blue screen, then restarts*

I would wait on verifier to see if you continue to crash. Verifier isnt perfect, but it is the best tool we have. It sometimes creates false positives.

ZAP & AVG are easy enough to re-install so I would remove them.


----------



## simon726 (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 gives me blue screen, then restarts*



zigzag3143 said:


> I would wait on verifier to see if you continue to crash. Verifier isnt perfect, but it is the best tool we have. It sometimes creates false positives.
> 
> ZAP & AVG are easy enough to re-install so I would remove them.


I've just removed ZoneAlarm (free version) off my system and earlier, I did a "driver verifier" to see what causing any further problems ever since I've removed the following as you had told me. 

I've decided to attach the latest dump file archive (note that the date for one of the most recent DMP file is 07-17-2012 in that archive) for you to see for further analysis. 

Until someone out there reviews my DMP file archive, I'm just going to dust off my inside of my computer....

EDIT: I've tried starting up Windows Firewall for my system as a "temporary measure", but it will not start for no reason.


----------



## zigzag3143 (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 gives me blue screen, then restarts*

*This most recent crash was Related to ZoneAlarm Firewall Driver. (vsdatant.sys). It is still installed, and it is driver verified as the cause in this crash. Did you remove ZAP with their removal tool?

You also still have pfc.sys installed from 2004. It needs to be removed or renamed.

LASTLY YOU STILL HAVE AVG INSTALLED.

*


----------



## simon726 (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 gives me blue screen, then restarts*

opcorn:


zigzag3143 said:


> *This most recent crash was Related to ZoneAlarm Firewall Driver. (vsdatant.sys). It is still installed, and it is driver verified as the cause in this crash. Did you remove ZAP with their removal tool?
> 
> You also still have pfc.sys installed from 2004. It needs to be removed or renamed.
> 
> ...


Well I uninstalled zone alarm using the "programs and features" method in Windows 7. Unless there's something missing if I were to use that particular removal tool.

Also how do I remove that pfc.sys file? I haven't removed AVG as of yet. I'm currently seeking an alternative to that anti virus program plus zone alarm. I'll remove AVG at some point later on. Unto that happens I'm planning to keep this thread going.


----------



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Windows 7 gives me blue screen, then restarts*

You sought our advice yet you choose to ignore most of what we said.
Good luck with your problems!


----------



## zigzag3143 (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 gives me blue screen, then restarts*

*I would:
1-Go to zone alarm for their removal tool.
2-Search for pfc.sys and delete it, or rename it to pfc.bak
3-AVG is your call. BSOD's the result.

Good Luck.*


----------



## simon726 (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 gives me blue screen, then restarts*



JMH3143 said:


> You sought our advice yet you choose to ignore most of what we said.
> Good luck with your problems!


I was asleep at the time you posted this reply.



zigzag3143 said:


> *I would:
> 1-Go to zone alarm for their removal tool.
> 2-Search for pfc.sys and delete it, or rename it to pfc.bak
> 3-AVG is your call. BSOD's the result.
> ...


An update: 

I've managed to uninstall ZoneAlarm off my system and now the Windows Firewall has managed to regain its control. The only thing that now worries me, is my security. My Linksys E2500 (Dual-Band) Wireless-N router has a built-in firewall, but I prefer something that is more robust - as possible.

In addition, I've run the AVG antivirus removal tool and all traces of stuff relating to AVG were completely removed. Now, I'm currently seeking an alternative to AVG.

Also, I did a Driver Verifer check to see what is causing my BSODs to pop up, but after that - nothing happened. There were no subsequent BSODs.

I also renamed the pfc.sys file to pfc.sys.bak.

Did I do something wrong? Or am I doing it right this time?


----------



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Windows 7 gives me blue screen, then restarts*

Thank you for reporting back.
We did suggest an alternative to AVG in Post 4.

Should you get more BSOD's upload the DMP's for analysis.


----------



## simon726 (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 gives me blue screen, then restarts*



JMH3143 said:


> Thank you for reporting back.
> We did suggest an alternative to AVG in Post 4.
> 
> Should you get more BSOD's upload the DMP's for analysis.


All's well that ends well, my friend. I was planning to mark this thread as "solved", but I'm planning to keep this going for as long as I want (only if this doesn't violate any rules).


----------



## zigzag3143 (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 gives me blue screen, then restarts*

We are here if you need further help.


----------



## simon726 (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 gives me blue screen, then restarts*

Okay, folks:

I've went to my Event Viewer in Windows 7, and went into the "Security" logs of my system and I discovered one particular error that caught my attention:

"The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load: 
AVGIDSHX"

I've removed AVG using their "removal tool" rather than the Add/Remove programs module in Windows (In Windows 7, it is dubbed "programs and features") and that particular error in that log is quite "irritating". However, I don't see a window during start up relating to that problem.

In addition, whenever my computer starts up, I was given an error saying that there was an "error reading trayicon1 visible: cannot create system shell notification icon." That error was in relation to my MagicISO program. I have to disable that from startup as a "stop gap" measure.

How do I remove that particular AVGIDSHX problem from loading and reporting in subsequent events?


----------



## zigzag3143 (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 gives me blue screen, then restarts*

Search for the AVG file and rename it to *.BAK so it cannot load.


----------



## simon726 (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 gives me blue screen, then restarts*



zigzag3143 said:


> Search for the AVG file and rename it to *.BAK so it cannot load.


Well to be honest, I have to reinstall AVG on my computer system (yes, I know it's fatal to have two antivirus programs on one given system), restarted my computer and then (out of curiosity), perform the uninstallation process - this time using the "Programs and Features" function (aka Add/Remove programs) in Windows 7.

I then check my Event Viewer yet again and now - the error is no longer there. I've managed to get the situation under control. Thanks for your help, folks.

If there is anything that could arise, I will keep you posted for further details. Once again, thanks for your kind help!


----------



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Windows 7 gives me blue screen, then restarts*

Thank you for reporting back.
We wish you safe surfing & good fortune with your computer.
Team ZigZag...
{Ken & Jan}


----------

